# Erase phone number from settings?



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm selling my gnex and I'm wondering if there's any way to erase my phone # from the settings.. about phone.. status menu??

TIA!


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure, but it might just go away when you take the SIM out and reboot

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had this phone so long I forgot about the sim card lol. I'll have to see if that works. Thanks 

I'm actually selling my older phone too, a droid x, which has no sim/4G. I've been searching everywhere on the net and I haven't found an answer on how to delete it on that phone. I don't think it's possible to erase the phone number in that case.

From what I've read, many ppl might not even know the number is listed there in settings, and as soon as they activate the phone, the number is replaced with their number anyway, so I guess I shouldn't let it bother me too much!


----------

